
Ask HN: Would you pay for good documentations? How much? - cosbgn
I deal a lot with APIs, it seems to me that the bigger the company it is the less they care about API docs. Would you pay for good, well written, updated docs? How much?
======
ezekg
I believe [https://readme.io](https://readme.io) is doing quite well, so I
would venture to say, yes, people would pay over $59/mo for it. Is that what
you mean? Or do you mean you would rewrite documentation for popular APIs so
that they don’t suck?

~~~
gkoberger
(Founder of ReadMe here!)

Yup! Companies definitely invest time and money into docs, especially at big
companies. And smaller, cooler companies like Stripe and Twilio are showing
them how important it is.

To answer the original question, technical writing contractors are very
common! To get started, I'd highly recommend getting involved with Write The
Docs. They have two big conferences each year, a Slack channel, and almost
every city has a meetup:
[http://www.writethedocs.org/](http://www.writethedocs.org/)

